# Keeping it Classy Disney



## Deej82 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know it's just a situation of timing, but I thought it really classy of DVC to mail me a 2014 dues invoice before I even got a membership card in the mail.  Closed on our first contract (resale) at the beginning of December.  Was able to get reservations and sign-up for online access since I got the closing confirmation back with my member number on it, but haven't received cards or welcome info at all yet.. just the bill


----------



## heathpack (Jan 4, 2014)

Deej82 said:


> I know it's just a situation of timing, but I thought it really classy of DVC to mail me a 2014 dues invoice before I even got a membership card in the mail.  Closed on our first contract (resale) at the beginning of December.  Was able to get reservations and sign-up for online access since I got the closing confirmation back with my member number on it, but haven't received cards or welcome info at all yet.. just the bill



Really???  You are ok with the fact that you've had full access to your points & you've been able to book reservations before you received your membership card but NOT with the fact that you got you MF bill before your received your membership card?!  C'mon, now!

H


----------



## Deej82 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep it's not a problem and Member Services was very helpful in getting things going.. The bill just didn't seem a very magical first correspondence! Tis the season for MF payments though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 5, 2014)

heathpack said:


> Really???  You are ok with the fact that you've had full access to your points & you've been able to book reservations before you received your membership card but NOT with the fact that you got you MF bill before your received your membership card?!  C'mon, now!
> 
> H



Yes this.

Bill/Dues are automatic - same time every year.  Definitely no surprise here 

New members come on aboard every day.  Being able to make that reservation and being in the system is better than the card.  I know it's just timing 

Congratulations, Welcome Home and enjoy all the planning!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome Home!

I put my DVC MF check into the envelope last night. Thanks for the smile...


----------



## stanleyu (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually, I also had a problem with my new DVC membership. I got the Vacation Planner book in one package and my membership card in another, plus an advance notification in still another letter. The advance copy arrived before I left to visit my daughter for five weeks and the rest was waiting for me when I got home at the end of December. But no where in the package was my member ID and authorization code for the online account. But Member Services was able to assist me with that, so it all worked out. Once on line I saw my balance due. Then this past Friday I got my bill in the mail.


----------



## Deej82 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Member Services was great.. they generated the activation code for me on the phone and I setup online access while still on the line.  No complaints there.. unlike many DIS websites, at least the DVC member site isn't as painful.  They are getting better, though.. the MyDisneyEx is a big leap to show all your "stuff" in one pane... even if it does take a LONG time to load the ADRs.


----------

